# This Is Europa



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

These are two short films, I hope you watch them and like them, it's all very stirring and emotional stuff. This shows what we are prepared to defend.

THIS is OURS, THIS was created and developed by OUR ancestors, THIS is WHO WE are, THIS is NOT going to be handed to Communists/Anarchists/Western Civilisation Haters and Multicultural Psychopaths.

IF you HATE Europa so much, then go and live in Africa and the Middle East with your African and Muslim pets.

Leave US ALONE to continue with our BELOVED Continent Europa. Europa was NEVER YOURS and it NEVER WILL be YOURS. PERIOD.


This Is Europa - The Continent Of The Gods - Duration 3 minutes and 16 seconds, voice at end is one of our American friends of European descent studying at one of our great Universities in Europa, thanks to her.


This Is Europa - We Are Europa - Duration 2 minutes 57 seconds.

WE HAVE all the Diversity we need on ONE Continent: Spanish, French, German, English, Scottish, Welsh, Italian, Austrian, Serbian, Czech, Polish, Hungarian, Danish, Finnish, Portuguese, Irish, Norwegian, Croatian, Bulgarian, Romanian, Swedish, Greek etc.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

kellygirl80 

There. Company.


----------



## I amso IR (Feb 8, 2016)

"Kultur" I believe. The young maids dancing around the May Pole. Culture, you certainly have us on that point but then you folks have had a couple more years of experience. Thank you for the videos, brought back so many memories of Europe. tim


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 8, 2016)

If you want it to be your Europa you will have to start busting heads.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> kellygirl80
> 
> There. Company.



I'm not understanding this?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

I amso IR said:


> "Kultur" I believe. The young maids dancing around the May Pole. Culture, you certainly have us on that point but then you folks have had a couple more years of experience. Thank you for the videos, brought back so many memories of Europe. tim



Thanks, we love our Continent and we want to protect and preserve it for our future generations.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If you want it to be your Europa you will have to start busting heads.



We would prefer to do this without violence.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > If you want it to be your Europa you will have to start busting heads.
> ...


*You must be prepared to do what your enemy will do. If Merkel busts heads, YOU must bust heads.*


----------



## pismoe (Feb 8, 2016)

TipsyCat' has it correct , gotta start getting busy Lucy .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Hey why does Gracie seem to like me one minute, then next minute she makes comments that confuse me? Also I don't know why she doesn't like the videos with beautiful images in.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 8, 2016)

NO VIOLENCE OR FORCE ,    maybe you could tickle the invaders or give them sexual favors or money , jewels and gold and just ask the invaders to leave .


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

Kellygirl is a new gal here. I just thought I would send her the notice cuz she is having issues.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Oh, I loved the vids! Makes me want to go there but not while Merkel is hauling in trash.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kellygirl is a new gal here. I just thought I would send her the notice cuz she is having issues.



If she's having issues, why would this thread help her?


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2016)

What the hell is wrong with Europeans? Xenophobia be damned. Defend your birthright, defend and stand by your culture. Don't wimp out and go all leftist equivocating self hating on us now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> What the hell is wrong with Europeans? Xenophobia be damned. Defend your birthright, defend and stand by your culture. Don't wimp out and go all leftist equivocating self hating on us now.



Yes, how can we be Xenophobic? We can't, impossible, Europa is more than 30 nations, the majority with different languages, cultures, customs etc....we embrace ALL are nations of Europa and ALL her peoples....we are they and they are us, we are one Continent, shared and loved.

We are not Xenophobic, impossible with such natural diversity.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Kellygirl is a new gal here. I just thought I would send her the notice cuz she is having issues.
> ...


I dunno. I guess cuz there are no black or brown faces in either vid? And that is where kellygirl is having probs. With black and brown faces.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Of course if need be, but Plan A we still hope for, there is Plan B....if the would-be destroyers of our Continent start first, then yes we need to defend.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



We are the Continent of Our Ancestors and we will stay the Continent of Our Ancestors.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell is wrong with Europeans? Xenophobia be damned. Defend your birthright, defend and stand by your culture. Don't wimp out and go all leftist equivocating self hating on us now.
> ...


Really? after the  wars and religious/political intrigues, the purges and pogroms and the ...whatever. It's comforting to hear that. Islam will wash all that out of the old system. Sharia law will fix things right up.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I hope so.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



No Islam. No Sharia Law. This isn't going to be pretty....you ask yourself is there something that you love down to your soul that you're prepared to die for to keep alive?

For many of us the answer is Europa, because Europa IS OUR soul.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Our Ancestors have bequeathed our Continent to each generation, this generation are it's Guardians and we intend to bequeath it to future generations.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, good luck with your intentions. Sometimes that does not work out so well, though. Merkel is still in control of Germany, right? 1 million have been invited in, right?


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2016)

Muslim countries either exclude or tax non Muslims. We in the west need to lay off the political correctness and just apply the same standards to Muslim immigrants. Or Muslim countries lay off THEIR brand of XENOPHOBIA, or western countries boycott or ban immigrants from their countries across the board, period. I think that is equitable.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, good luck with your intentions. Sometimes that does not work out so well, though. Merkel is still in control of Germany, right? 1 million have been invited in, right?



Merkel won't be in charge much longer, say June, new leader, a real leader, a Patriot.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Muslim countries either exclude or tax non Muslims. We in the west need to lay off the political correctness and just apply the same standards to Muslim immigrants. Or Muslim countries lay off THEIR brand of XENOPHOBIA, or western countries boycott or ban immigrants from their countries across the board, period. I think that is equitable.



It's quite simple, Muslims belong in Muslim nations. If they INSIST on having one last Christian Crusade against them, I'm sure this can be arranged.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well, good luck with your intentions. Sometimes that does not work out so well, though. Merkel is still in control of Germany, right? 1 million have been invited in, right?



God is with us, God isn't with the Athiest Leftists, He is with us, this is why we'll win, we are blessed by Him, they are cursed by Him.

We have a soul, which is encased in Europa, the Athiest Leftists have no soul.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim countries either exclude or tax non Muslims. We in the west need to lay off the political correctness and just apply the same standards to Muslim immigrants. Or Muslim countries lay off THEIR brand of XENOPHOBIA, or western countries boycott or ban immigrants from their countries across the board, period. I think that is equitable.
> ...


I concur. If they want to DIE for Allah, I have no problem with the west killing  them for PEACE. A vicious cycle, unfortunate  for innocent people period.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Yes, they have brought this to us, so Let's Bring It On can be arranged. We must preserve our Western Civilisation from this 7th Century Satanic Cult.

We've had multiple Christian Crusades from Europa during many Centuries, if need be, we can do this one more time.

Our Inspiration Karl der Große, who the French called Charlemagne.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 8, 2016)

*I truly think Greet knows the path that Europe must take. Do NOT ignore his leadership, embrace it and pray for it.*


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't wish harm on anyone. Muslims? I never had a problem with them  until 9/11. I came down with a bad case of Islamaphobia. Islam infected me with this. The cure? Bombing the holly whatzit out of Mecca, might inoculate me. But Arabs, the oil money, petroleum, seems to wash away a vast multitude of sins. Not in my mind I will ever forgive the Saudis for that, and that high falutin' phony ass religion of theirs. Nope.  Allah ballah my sweet ASS.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *I truly think Greet knows the path that Europe must take. Do NOT ignore his leadership, embrace it and pray for it.*



Are you meaning Geert Wilders?


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

Sadly...I think it's already too late to save Europa from the Islamic takeover.

Europa woke up too  late ...and even if they want to ...what are they going to do with the rapefugees? where are they going to send them?

It's called  the continent of Eurabia now.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Muslim countries either exclude or tax non Muslims. We in the west need to lay off the political correctness and just apply the same standards to Muslim immigrants. Or Muslim countries lay off THEIR brand of XENOPHOBIA, or western countries boycott or ban immigrants from their countries across the board, period. I think that is equitable.


-----------------------------------   the only thing that will work is exclusion and deportation .    Everything else is just talk MaryL !!


----------



## pismoe (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *I truly think Greet knows the path that Europe must take. Do NOT ignore his leadership, embrace it and pray for it.*
> ...


-------------------------------   Geert is great , probably one of the best on that side of the pond !!


----------



## pismoe (Feb 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Sadly...I think it's already too late to save Europa from the Islamic takeover.
> 
> Europa woke up too  late ...and even if they want to ...what are they going to do with the rapefugees? where are they going to send them?
> 
> It's called  the continent of Eurabia now.


might be correct Skye  !!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Sadly...I think it's already too late to save Europa from the Islamic takeover.
> 
> Europa woke up too  late ...and even if they want to ...what are they going to do with the rapefugees? where are they going to send them?
> 
> It's called  the continent of Eurabia now.



What you talking about? This is ridiculous....it's 0.04% Eurabia....we have 506 MILLION peoples, majority Christian.


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

pismoe said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly...I think it's already too late to save Europa from the Islamic takeover.
> ...




I am.

Sadly.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly...I think it's already too late to save Europa from the Islamic takeover.
> ...


-----------------------------   well , time to get busy Lucy , I am rooting for for you guys !!


----------



## pismoe (Feb 8, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


-------------------------   and that supposed majority Christian oughta start being Christian .


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




They are

they are showing the other cheek....... to the rapefugees....more more more

too  pathetic for words.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

skye said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



You must be responding to someone I have on ignore, as your comments are stand alone ones.

However, you know, you need to not make these comments, because within six months actions will be taken to deal with situation.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 8, 2016)

well , guess I'm advocating Christianity from an earler time Skye and not all the touchy feely new age stuff Skye !!


----------



## pismoe (Feb 8, 2016)

I can't understand people that put others on ignore .   Makes no sense to me , how can they deal with refugee invaders when they can't follow a conversation that might have some things that the don't like .   -------  yep , Europe may be lost after all !!


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...





And may I ask...

why would that be???

what miracle will come along  within 6 months in Europa???

hmm??????


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> These are two short films, I hope you watch them and like them, it's all very stirring and emotional stuff. This shows what we are prepared to defend.
> 
> THIS is OURS, THIS was created and developed by OUR ancestors, THIS is WHO WE are, THIS is NOT going to be handed to Communists/Anarchists/Western Civilisation Haters and Multicultural Psychopaths.
> 
> ...


Your ancestors shouldn't have gone around the world raping and pillaging everyone.  Now those people that you hate, many of them have the same ancestors you do.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Within 6 months? What can be done to undo the damage that has been done and resurrect the great Europa?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 8, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


She thinks europe will turn Nazi and that will make everything better


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

Europa is fucked   let's face it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Do you wish for the destruction of Europa?

*"what miracle will come along  within 6 months in Europa???"
*
There are just things that nobody divulges in any public setting, especially not on Internet. To do so would be immensely careless and absolutely unforgivable.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 8, 2016)

well , turning militant with the goal of self preservation doesn't sound like a bad idea to me OldSchool !!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I thought the Muslims were the Nazi's now?


----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


They are doomed, damned to hell. 6 months WTF?!?!?!?


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Ahhhhhhhhhhhh......ok ok.....I see .......Silence is golden huh?????


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)

Make Europa one big gigantic "no-Go Zone" for those head lopping maniacal bastards.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Europa is fucked   let's face it.



No you WANT Europa to be fucked, it's what you have fantasy about, considering every comment you make is wishing for this with consistent defeatism.

Sorry that you're going to be disappointed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > These are two short films, I hope you watch them and like them, it's all very stirring and emotional stuff. This shows what we are prepared to defend.
> ...


----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Europa is fucked   let's face it.
> ...


I want a promise that it will happen, I want to have my beloved wiener schnitzel and eat  it in peace.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


The Nazi's you've been warning about wouldn't be happy to hear you say that


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



No, it's just I'm not a fool....also welcome to ignore.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Also you, welcome to ignore.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)

When I visit I want this to happen to me


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Europa is fucked   let's face it.
> ...




I love Europa!   Love it deeply!   Particularly France..... ou la la......I belong to France ...France belongs to moi!!!!!

I mean it....fav place on this earth.....history ..etc....

All in the past now of course.

So yes I hope I am wrong...(but I know i am not)


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Wiener Schnitzel, our national dish. You also need Salzburger Nockerl, a sweet soufflé.



 



 

Also Kaiserschmarrn, a shredded pancake created and named for Kaiser Franz Joseph I.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Alex. said:


> When I visit I want this to happen to me



I thought this funny, and also unlike others, I know you're not making fun of or being nasty about my beautiful Continent, so I thank you.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Ohhh yummy but if my head is lopped off how will I eat it?


----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > When I visit I want this to happen to me
> ...


Not fun of but trying to find humor in a very serious and terrible situation.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 8, 2016)

Europe needs the hammer.............

You can't let them come in and take advantage of your compassion or those feeling sorry for them...........Make no mistake that they bring their culture and their faith with them, and they will use this through Diversity and Multiculturalism to try and change the Fabric of Europe to their culture...........They will use your Safety nets and break the piggy banks their, and then complain on how they are treated. They intend to immigrate domination by numbers to the Western world.  The effects are already being seen.................

Our cultures are NOT COMPATIBLE...................

Europe...............needs to put out a No Vacancy sign and evict many that are there causing havoc.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Also you need our Erdäpfelsalat - potato salad! This is recipe for Wiener one, but we have all sorts of regional variations.



 

Translations:

Google Translate

Original:

Wiener Erdäpfelsalat - Rezept


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> Europe needs the hammer.............
> 
> You can't let them come in and take advantage of your compassion or those feeling sorry for them...........Make no mistake that they bring their culture and their faith with them, and they will use this through Diversity and Multiculturalism to try and change the Fabric of Europe to their culture...........They will use your Safety nets and break the piggy banks their, and then complain on how they are treated. They intend to immigrate domination by numbers to the Western world.  The effects are already being seen.................
> 
> ...



Majority now have no compassion for them, only minority of the Pathological Altruistic Leftists have the compassion whilst HATING with INTENSITY actual people of Europa, these of course are Traitors.

Please keep eye on Austria and Hungary, our Governments, our Foreign Ministers, who are already discussing hardcore plan.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Yes it's too much, I should stop with the food postings now lol.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Europe needs the hammer.............
> ...


We have our own idiots here..........many post on these boards..................as Obama brings them in not knowing who they really are.........Saying THEY have been VETTED..................How the hell can they do that when they come from a War torn country......................................

We are lucky.............we have an Ocean between us and them...........Europe doesn't.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



We also use humour, we are very serious about serious and terrible situation, but we think it's also important to use humour.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

that's beautiful  eagle!  ^^^^


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



You have Atlantic Ocean, but Obama just flying them into you, this is also your problem.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Tilly (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Skye loves Europe and is always supportive about it. She would never want it's destruction. But, like many, she can't see how the mess can really be reversed.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Europa is fucked   let's face it.
> ...


She really doesn't.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

Well that surprises me that Lucy would put Skye, of all people, on ignore!  Geez.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 8, 2016)

The first thing we can do, is make it embarrassing or uncomfortable for women to wear veils in Europe.  In fact, we need to make it uncomfortable for people to profess any religion besides Christianity.  If we allow a different culture/religion to gain traction in Europe and more and more people of that culture arrive in Europe we risk losing everything.  Look what the immigration of Jewish refugees did to Palestine.  The Muslim and Christians of Palestine are now ruled by Jews.  That could happen to us, only we will be ruled by Muslims.

In fact, we should create some sort incentive for Muslims to convert to Christianity.  The Muslims in the lands they ruled, taxed non-Muslims and eventually many Christians (and Jews) converted to Islam to avoid the tax.  

We certainly should not allow Muslims to have their own courts for marriage and other civil acts as they have in the UK.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

Those who go to a host company are like guests that come to your home. They do not DEMAND anything and if they do, you toss them out on the curb. You live by the rules of the home. Period.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



But she makes comments like she does, they are all defeatist and negative about my Continent that I love. I wouldn't make such bad comments about her Continent of North America, even though Obama has made big mess, as the optimist the mess can be fixed, unless of course Hillary gets elected, then mess becomes worse.

But Skye makes many comments almost trashing my Continent, saying Europa is finished etc and this isn't appreciated and also disrespectful to millions of our peoples who are working to find solution to what Traitor Bitch Merkel has caused....MY own Government with Chancellor Faymann and Vice-Chancellor Mitterlehner along with wonderful Hungarian Government of Prime Minister Viktor Orban, now all working day and even the nights to formulate very crucial solutions.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

Um...skye IS Europa. I think you made a mistake in reading her. Something you do tend to do from time to time even reading my posts.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Well that surprises me that Lucy would put Skye, of all people, on ignore!  Geez.



I've had to put The Old School on ignore also, this unfortunate as though we politically differ, I like them.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

ok


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Um...skye IS Europa. I think you made a mistake in reading her. Something you do tend to do from time to time even reading my posts.



How is Skye Europa? I make misreadings sometimes, I try and understand everything, but some things I don't translate easily.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

I think she is in Austria. Or is it Australia? Whatever the case...Skye has always struck me as very European.


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Um...skye IS Europa. I think you made a mistake in reading her. Something you do tend to do from time to time even reading my posts.
> ...




aww f**** off ....My  God what a pest
nah.... only a  joke Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

Switch yer avie, Skye. Xmas is over, lol. 
And where are you again? I get the two countries mixed up.


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Switch yer avie, Skye. Xmas is over, lol.
> And where are you again? I get the two countries mixed up.




F U 

nosey one


----------



## Old Yeller (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Um...skye IS Europa. I think you made a mistake in reading her. Something you do tend to do from time to time even reading my posts.




I forgot?  Is Skye the "hot one" who wants the Big Muslim live-in that Lucy posted about with Chick looking "satisfied"?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Switch yer avie, Skye. Xmas is over, lol.
> ...


Well dayum! Fuck you too! LOL


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

num_nut said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Um...skye IS Europa. I think you made a mistake in reading her. Something you do tend to do from time to time even reading my posts.
> ...




Skye is gorgeous but I doubt if she wants a muslim to live in with her. She has a honey. He ain't muslim.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I think she is in Austria. Or is it Australia? Whatever the case...Skye has always struck me as very European.



Austria OR Australia....it's okay, I understand


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

funny thread! 

idiotic but funny!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I think she is in Austria. Or is it Australia? Whatever the case...Skye has always struck me as very European.



This must be favourite comment of mine from you:

"I think she is in Austria. Or is it Australia?"

This is an absolute gem!


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I think she is in Austria. Or is it Australia? Whatever the case...Skye has always struck me as very European.
> ...




Yes a Gem.....isn't it?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

Skye gets in her cups, if you know what I mean. I just let it roll off me cuz..well..how can one correspond with someone that would fail the breath test or walk a straight line? 

But..she IS Europa, as you call it.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey..I don't give a damn where someone is from. Europa as you call it, Down Under, Across the Pond, Redneck, Hooty Snooty. We all bleed red blood.


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Skye gets in her cups, if you know what I mean. I just let it roll off me cuz..well..how can one correspond with someone that would fail the breath test or walk a straight line?
> 
> But..she IS Europa, as you call it.




Gracie

why do you use the word cuz?  

doesn't sound right dear.....use it properly....

say because.

don;t like dayum either.....what do you mean by dayum?  

why all these speaking in tongues Gracie?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Hey..I don't give a damn where someone is from. Europa as you call it, Down Under, Across the Pond, Redneck, Hooty Snooty. We all bleed red blood.



This is correct yes.


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




I know 

I agree with you


----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)

To hell with the wiener schnitzel I am coming for  jugs of and beer


Oktoberfest every damn day of the week. That'll teach those head lopping lunatics!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 8, 2016)

Alex. said:


> To hell with the wiener schnitzel I am coming for  jugs of and beer
> 
> 
> Oktoberfest every damn day of the week. That'll teach those head lopping lunatics!



Uh-oh here comes trouble


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2016)

Alex. said:


> To hell with the wiener schnitzel I am coming for  jugs of and beer
> 
> 
> Oktoberfest every damn day of the week. That'll teach those head lopping lunatics!


She looks like Brittany Spears.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > To hell with the wiener schnitzel I am coming for  jugs of and beer
> ...


I thought she looked like Hayden Panettiere cute not my type but hey it is oktober somewhere in this world.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2016)

That gal is very pretty too. But...kinda standard in the blonde department. Sultry, dark haired dark haired women I think are so pretty. Which is why I don't like this newest Bachelor on tv. All he has left are blondes. I can't even tall them apart, lol.

I like dark haired dark skinned men, myself.  And tall. Taller than me. With long hair.


----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I like dark haired dark skinned men, myself.  And tall. Taller than me. With long hair.





mmm especially the long hair part. Oh and nice teeth..yeah..


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2016)

Tall dark and handsome with nice teeth. Yep. And hair.


----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Tall dark and handsome with nice teeth. Yep. And hair.





mmmm mmmmmm


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2016)

skye said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Skye gets in her cups, if you know what I mean. I just let it roll off me cuz..well..how can one correspond with someone that would fail the breath test or walk a straight line?
> ...


Cuz I can. Cuz I want. Dayum, girl. Nitpicky tonight too, eh?
When you want to say Fuck You to me, why do you use F U? Use it properly! Just say FUCK YOU.
I am speaking in tongues to you cuz yer ears are filled up with whatever it is you just burped from the last bottle you knocked down.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> . She has a honey. He ain't muslim.




True.

I have never seen a picture of her with bruises.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 9, 2016)

I am going on a trip 

I got my clothes 

I got my weiner (schnitzel)

Gonna meet with Merkel and I am gonna bean her


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



So, have you the answer? Is it Europa or Australia?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2016)

Don't know. Don't really care. I said you may have misconstrued what Skye was saying because from what I have seen of Skye's posts when she is ..well...sober...she agrees with much of what you say....or says it herself often.
Mostly, it was just to give you a heads up to rethink putting her on ignore because you both have much in common.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Don't know. Don't really care. I said you may have misconstrued what Skye was saying because from what I have seen of Skye's posts when she is ..well...sober...she agrees with much of what you say....or says it herself often.
> Mostly, it was just to give you a heads up to rethink putting her on ignore because you both have much in common.



You think Skye prefer for me not to have her on ignore? Ask her, then she tell you and you tell me, as I can't read her postings at the moment.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know. Don't really care. I said you may have misconstrued what Skye was saying because from what I have seen of Skye's posts when she is ..well...sober...she agrees with much of what you say....or says it herself often.
> ...


Why have anyone on ignore that takes the fun out of being on a message board


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know. Don't really care. I said you may have misconstrued what Skye was saying because from what I have seen of Skye's posts when she is ..well...sober...she agrees with much of what you say....or says it herself often.
> ...


I ain't your secretary. Meanwhile, much ado about nothing. Leave her on ignore. Take her off. Do whatever floats yer boat.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Because some people are just too dumb to waste time reading their posts.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


takes the fun out of being on this type of place


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 10, 2016)

I have some on ignore............cause they can cause me to have violations of terms of service................so better to circular file their asses..............

I like Skye and always have...................She was simply making fun of Europe........not really trying to ditch the Op for his views..................If you could get Europe turned around I think she'd be dancing......................

No...........I wouldn't ignore Skye..............I think she's great.


----------



## skye (Feb 10, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> I have some on ignore............cause they can cause me to have violations of terms of service................so better to circular file their asses..............
> 
> I like Skye and always have...................She was simply making fun of Europe........not really trying to ditch the Op for his views..................If you could get Europe turned around I think she'd be dancing......................
> 
> No...........I wouldn't ignore Skye..............I think she's great.



Thank you  eagle1462010 , you are right and I do appreciate your kind words!


----------



## Alex. (Feb 10, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know. Don't really care. I said you may have misconstrued what Skye was saying because from what I have seen of Skye's posts when she is ..well...sober...she agrees with much of what you say....or says it herself often.
> ...


Since Gracie won't be contacting skye I took it upon myself to contact her and ask your question for you.







I still have not gotten an answer, but I will keep on trying


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2016)

Maybe you are using the wrong can?


----------



## skye (Feb 10, 2016)

LOL  Alex !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex. (Feb 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Maybe you are using the wrong can?


It is an international call to the Fahderland isn't it?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2016)

Right can, then. Wrong wiring? I think kite string is more receptive?


----------



## Alex. (Feb 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Right can, then. Wrong wiring? I think kite string is more receptive?


  Nah you are just stringing me along. Now you have me tied up in knots.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2016)

Get nylon string then. That shit always comes unknotted


----------



## Maggdy (Feb 11, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > kellygirl80
> ...



Maybe, I understand it?
I work for a US company's subsidiary in Hungary.  A lot of foreign companies in Hungary, the best who from the US.

By Hungarian singer a nice song for Europe
In English:
In original version:
and original version with English subtitle


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 24, 2016)

Heh, you're all are flooders, include your weather, coming here now. Take back this rain, leave us snow!


----------



## Sbiker (Feb 25, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Heh, you're all are flooders, include your weather, coming here now. Take back this rain, leave us snow!



Lucy, come here, I meet you with my domestic bear Ivan, which can walk to bakery and buy some food. We'll drink a few pints of vodka and will strongly discuss the destinies of all world formations...


----------

